# Julian Bicycle Festival Sunday May 15th, 2005



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Julian Bicycle Festival coming up Sunday May 15th at Jess Martin Park in Julian.
Riders have a choice of two rides, a 22 mile MTB ride or our classic 56 mile Road ride.
On site camping is available the night before.
For complete details please visit us on the web at www.julianactive.com


----------

